# NC Bowhunters truly ARE SOL, NOW.



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

No Sunday hunting in '09.

If the group responsible for this turns out to be who others around the internet are reporting......I will make SURE that every bowhunter/hunter in the state knows why we won't be hunting on Sundays this year (or maybe EVER).


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

It is true!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

mjbrady said:


> It is true!


sad , but true .


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

JV NC said:


> No Sunday hunting in '09.
> 
> If the group responsible for this turns out to be who others around the internet are reporting......I will make SURE that every bowhunter/hunter in the state knows why we won't be hunting on Sundays this year (or maybe EVER).


Is this the group your talking about?

http://pub16.bravenet.com/forum/static/show.php?usernum=1362885345&frmid=4&msgid=921656&cmd=show


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm afraid they may have been part of it but the big push against it came from closer home I think


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

It only takes 10 letters against any one of the new regs to have them all put on hold , they received many more than the 10 needed .. I was really looking foward to some Sunday bowhunting ..


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> It only takes 10 letters against any one of the new regs to have them all put on hold , they received many more than the 10 needed .. I was really looking foward to some Sunday bowhunting ..


I was too...................after church..............but this is America and I respect the fact that they know their rights within the law and don't sit on the couch like most ******** in North Carolina do, doing nothing but complaining.


The rule of law will prevail in 2010.....never fear....it's not like we will run out of deer this fall.

If the NCBA had anything to do with this, I got nothing but respect and gratitude for that bunch and know this is more about crossbows than all the other distractions.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

> If the NCBA had anything to do with this, I got nothing but respect and gratitude for that bunch and *know this is more about crossbows than all the other distractions.*


SO Sunday hunting, and the other measures are simply "distractions"?

Anwer me this.....WHY were the current proposals put forth by the NCWRC? Do you THINK they're trying to tell us we need to kill more deer, in NC? 

Here's your choices:

1. Allow longer gun seasons.
2. Allow crossbows in bow seasons.
3. Allow Sunday hunting.

I am ALL FOR keeping our bow seasons intact. But NOW.....I'm all for anything they're AGAINST. They're shooting themselves and EVERY NC BOWHUNTER in the foot. Cutting off the nose to spite the face, comes to mind.

When a BH organization doesn't speak out in FAVOR of allowing 100% of its' members 100% more weekend time afield.......they're NOT speaking for all bowhunters.

We need a new BH org. in NC.


----------

